# mount_smbfs does not show all directories



## zhup (May 1, 2018)

Hello,

I have the problem with mounting the NAS share on my freebsd 11.1 machine (the NAS is Netgear Readynas).

```
mount_smbfs //root@NAS/Movies/ /mnt
```

The *mount_smbfs* does not show all directories in /mnt, also *ls* command does not show all directories in /mnt.

Where can be the problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2018)

That's likely a permission issue on the NAS.


----------



## zhup (May 1, 2018)

SirDice said:


> That's likely a permission issue on the NAS.


All directiories on NAS have the same permisions.
From window machine I can see all the directiories, also the linux machine can mount it without the problem (NFS, CIFS).


----------



## ShelLuser (May 1, 2018)

Do I assume right that you mount the share while being root, and that you also try to access the share afterwards while being root?

In addition to that: are you sure the filesystem got actually mounted instead of quitting with an error? If so: how did you check?

Just trying to get some common possibilities out of the way here.


----------



## zhup (May 1, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Do I assume right that you mount the share while being root, and that you also try to access the share afterwards while being root?
> 
> In addition to that: are you sure the filesystem got actually mounted instead of quitting with an error? If so: how did you check?
> 
> Just trying to get some common possibilities out of the way here.


The *guest* account = the same problem: some directories not visible.

I found one issue - with *cd* command I am able to find all missing directories (using *root* or *guest* account for mounting).


----------



## ShelLuser (May 1, 2018)

You didn't really answer my question and I also don't fully understand what you're saying here.

So when you're logged in as root you do see those directories under /mnt but not while using other accounts? In that case the solution is simple: specify the right user/group -name (and the optional permission mask) which smbfs should use for /mnt. See mount_smbfs(8); look into the -f, -d, -u and -g parameters.


----------



## zhup (May 2, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> You didn't really answer my question and I also don't fully understand what you're saying here.
> 
> So when you're logged in as root you do see those directories under /mnt but not while using other accounts? In that case the solution is simple: specify the right user/group -name (and the optional permission mask) which smbfs should use for /mnt. See mount_smbfs(8); look into the -f, -d, -u and -g parameters.



The `guest` & `root` account = the same problem: some directories not visible.
But if I use the `cd` command I am able to find all missing directories (using root or guest account for mounting).


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2018)

Do these directories perhaps start with a dot? Like .somedir? Do they show up if you use `ls -al`? Perhaps some odd locale settings/filenames?


----------



## zhup (May 2, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Do these directories perhaps start with a dot? Like .somedir? Do they show up if you use `ls -al`? Perhaps some odd locale settings/filenames?


No directories start with a dot. Just simple names.
No locale filenames.
The `cd` command path shows "missing" directories names with no problem.

I changed one of missing directory name to just "x" and still the same - it is not appearing.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2018)

zhup said:


> From window machine I can see all the directiories, also the linux machine can mount it without the problem (NFS, CIFS).


Why don't you use NFS on FreeBSD too? Do the directories show up then?


----------

